# Buying a used car private seller



## Stephen Wonders (Mar 11, 2017)

Ola,

I know this subject has been covered on this forum before but the latest post was back in 2018 so I am asking for advice which is more up to date.
So we have just bought a house in the Alcobaca area. We are not resident in PT and can't be for a couple of years.
I am not a fan of hire cars because of all the potential to get hit for damage or defects on the return of the hire car.
So I want to buy a used car and keep it in my garage. I may buy from a dealer or a private seller.
I have a NIF and a UK licence. So am I correct in presuming that I can legally own a PT registered car?

If I do buy privately what is the process? When I pay the money to the seller do we then have to go to an office and change the registration?

Any advice would be very welcome. 

Obrigado


----------

